# Tour of California Grassy Knoll Project wants your photos and video



## steephill (Jul 14, 2005)

If you haven't checked it out yet, I'm hosting an online party where you can upload and share your Tour of California photos and video. There were lots of contributions from Northern California spectators and I hope to see yours when the race swings south tomorrow.

http://www.steephill.tv/2006/tour-of-california/

Steve


----------

